# Endlosschleife



## Toretto (16. Dez 2011)

Hi

hätte mal ein Problem mit einer Endlosschleife.


```
import java.util.*;

public class Main 
{
	public static void main(String [] args)
	{
		Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
		int uhrZeitStd;
		while(true)
		{
			System.out.println("Geben sie bitte die Uhrzeit(Stunden) des Termines ein(24H System).");
			try
			{
				uhrZeitStd = scan.nextInt();
				if(uhrZeitStd>=0 && uhrZeitStd<24)
					break;
				else
				{
					System.out.println("Sie haben eine ungültige Uhrzeit(Stunden) eingegeben.");
				}
			}
			catch(InputMismatchException e)
			{
				System.out.println("Sie haben eine ungültige Uhrzeit(Stunden) eingegeben.");
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Ich soll nen Terminkalender programmieren, dabei will ich Uhrzeit,Datum... einlesen. 
Fallbeispiel hier:
Ich will die Uhrzeit(nur Std) einlesen. Habs in ne Endlosschleife gepackt, damit es solang wiederholt wird, bis die Eingabe richtig ist. 
Try Catch hab ich noch eingefügt falls man statt nem integer einen String o.ä. eingibt. (Beispiel: Eingabe: "a")

So falls die Eingabe dann eben richtig ist, wird die Endlosschleife durch das "break;" abgebrochen. 
(funktioniert)

Falls die Eingabe zwar eine Zahl ist, aber nicht im Wertebereich liegt, läuft die while Schleife ein zweites,drittes... mal, bis die Eingabe richtig ist. 
(funktioniert)

Falls die Eingabe jetzt aber z.B. ein Buchstabe oder Wort ist, wird der Fehler durch das Catch abgefangen. Anschließend startet er aber nicht mehr mit der Eingabe sondern gibt einfach unendlich oft....


```
Geben sie bitte die Uhrzeit(Stunden) des Termines ein(24H System).
Sie haben eine ungültige Uhrzeit(Stunden) eingegeben.

Geben sie bitte die Uhrzeit(Stunden) des Termines ein(24H System).
Sie haben eine ungültige Uhrzeit(Stunden) eingegeben.
```

aus.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie änder ich das??
Ich versteh das derzeit so, das dem Integer wirklich ein Buchstabe zugewiesen wurde(obwohl das denk ich eig nicht geht?????:L) und deshalb nicht mal das try-statement aufgerufen wird, sondern sofort das catch statement ausgeführt wird. 

Hab dann versucht am Anfang der While Schleife der Variable uhrZeitStd den Wert 0 zu geben.

```
while(true)
{
       uhrZeitStd = 0;
.....
```

Hat aber auch nicht funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich grad ein wenig ratlos, da ich net weiß, wie ichs anders machen soll oder wie ich das obige Problem lös.

Danke Schonmal für die Hilfe.

Toretto


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Dez 2011)

problem ist : wenn die exception ausgelöst wird steht der ungültige wert noch im scanner ... darum wird beim nächsten durchlauf die exception gleich wieder ausgelöst ...

lösung wäre : im catch einfach mit scanner.next() den ungültigen wert rausholen ...


----------



## Toretto (16. Dez 2011)

:applaus: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt klappts endlich.


----------

